# My Top Secret



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

In another post, I mentioned that my new point & click Canon SD1300 arrived yesterday, so now that the battery was charged, I decided to take some new pics of Secret. It's been sooooooooooooo long since I've used any camera but my Nikon DSLR that I had forgotten how *slow* the shutter is when taking point & click pics. Seems like the flash would go off and by the time the shutter clicked, Secret would close her eyes and I would miss the shot. Anyway, here are a handful that I took. Think this camera will be fine for certain shots, but I still will use the DSLR most of the time. 

_Mom -- what's that pink thing that you're holding in front of my face?_









_Lacie - do you know what it is?_









_That thing keeps flashing and making noise and I have to shut my eyes._









_I think I'll just take a little nap._

























_Mom -- it's very hard to sleep when you keep flashing that pink thing in my face._


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Lynn, what a happy, contented, beautiful little girl. How could you not just fall in love with her. Oh just love her! Great pics.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lynn -- :wub::wub::wub: Secret is too precious. What a little dollbaby. I just love those last sleepy shots. Awwww:wub2: I'm so happy you got the new camera. :chili: It's true that it takes forever especially with the flash since there's first the red eye light and then the flash and picture taken. By that time, whatever you think you'll get is gone. :angry: But you can just take a bunch in a row and delete the bad ones. At least that's what I do...a lot.:HistericalSmiley:I'd be up to my eyeballs in developing fees in the old days of film.:w00t:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Lynn, she is just a cutie pie...Love the shots, especially the 5th one. I see a little tongue sticking out. I can see why you love her so much.:wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Such a precious little girl!


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

O my, she's like what in the heck! But then she just ignores it and goes back to sleep. I love it!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Mary Ann -- you're very observant. Yep -- she sleeps with her tongue sticking out most of the time.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh my goodness she is so adorable. I love her :wub: 

I know what you mean about the P&S  you get spoiled by the DSLR. I am thinking of picking up a D3100 with a small prime to act as my small body.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey! What are you doing with my Ava!!!!!:w00t:

Those sleeping pics look just like her!!!!!! :aktion033:

I usually use keep my small camera in my purse and use it for lots of things.

But when I'm serious about taking pics of the "kids" - the Canon Rebel comes out!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Secret is so adorable!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Awww, great pics!!! She is so cute!! :heart:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Ava does look like her mommy - those photo's are GREAT -


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh so sweet, I love it when they curl up their paws and get into a ball. she's a cutie.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

She is so precious! I love her little button nose!!! :wub:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

aww what a cutie. and omg its like shes right in front of me! what great photos


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What a cutie!


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

What sweet shots- I love the little sleeping beauty pictures.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm glad you aren't keeping Secret a Secret b/c she is so darn beautiful to look at!!!! OMG Lynn....I'm in love with her! Keep snapping away with that new camera!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Awwwwww, Secret is truly a sleeping angel. She's so precious! :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I love her Lynn!!! So cute!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Secret is a doll baby for sure!!!:wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Great pics, Lynn! I love the last two the best. Secret looks so soft and cuddly. She reminds me of her daughter Ava.:tender: I could kiss Secret's wittle head all day long!:wub::smootch:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

The A Team said:


> Hey! What are you doing with my Ava!!!!!:w00t:
> 
> Those sleeping pics look just like her!!!!!! :aktion033:They do look very much alike. Think they might be related?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

what a little sweetheart Secret is!:wub:


----------



## Tracy and Tessa (Sep 22, 2010)

The new camera takes great shots. Easy to do when you got gorgeous dogs too!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh she is just beautiful. Gorgeous little face.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwwwh love this little Secret .. too cute!!!! Congrats on the new camera, Lynne  you got three adorable fluffs to photograph .. have FUN 

hugs
Kat


----------

